# Thoughts on 06 Iron Horse Yakuza Kumicho R



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone's opinion was of the 06 Kumicho R, here's a link for those that have not seen it,

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/downh...akuza-kumicho-type-r-/PRD_413363_1542crx.aspx

Came across a used one and wondering if i should snag it. any opinions/information will be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

You have to be very careful with the bolt that connects the rear triangle to the body frame. It becomes loose and eventually starts to have play. It is a problem with those types of IH bikes.

There was a thread before where the owners had to use red loctite to prevent it from loosening up. But after you do it, it should be fine.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

one of the best deals on an entry level DH bike going. do it.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

mine is great. i put a dhx on it and it feels like butter. the rear end does have some play but i just think about the price; 1500$. so two years on a 1500 dollar bike with like 800 in upgrades isn't too bad. then i will just get a frame only when it finally breaks. I say get it.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

hohum....go for it


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

The kumicho R is quite capable and a bargain even at full retail.
I ran one for two seasons with no problems. Still running on the original bearings, no looseness at all. Go for it!


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

sounds good! i think im going to go for it, the whole build seems pretty quality and i would really like a transition blindside so while im riding that i can eventually just save up for that and swap it all out :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes. Buy it. I have the sohon bucho which is a step down from it (suckier components) and i still love my bike. Definitely the best deal ever for someone looking to get into DH/FR.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

kotm82, its the same frame though and the newer sohons have decent componenents. they are almost the same as my 06 kumicho was stock.


----------



## discombob (Sep 17, 2007)

I spent my first season downhilling (summer 2007) on the 06 kumicho r, afterward deciding that I love DH and I'm going to keep doing it, which I then upgraded to an 07 Sunday Elite.

Honestly, there isn't really THAT much of a difference, but their sure is a price difference. Sunday pedals better and is quieter/slightly plusher, but that 06 Yakuza bike is an incredible deal and I absolutely loved mine.

You won't regret it, and I agree with the above poster on swapping out the frame later for whatever you had in mind. Maybe the Hayes brakes, too, and the Boxxer if it's leaking oil by then (mine never did!).


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

did you seriously mean there's not a big difference between a Kumicho and a Sunday?


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

I have an 06 Sohon Bucho. well at least it was when I bought it. It was getting pretty beat up (shock leaking oil, shock bushings had mad play in them, wheels were blown up, etc) so i hung it up and put it away a while ago. Recently I've missed having a full on downhill bike but couldn't afford to buy a new one, so I renovated it.

Some specs now:

Marzocchi Super T Fork - Only thing on the bike I'm not very stoked on.
Marzocchi Roco WC Air Rear Shock - love it.
Velocity Tripple wall deep dish rims.
Ultegra Road Der and Cassette.
Frame and handlebars stripped raw.

Its been a good bike for me. Two seasons ago, before I put it away, it saw a LOT of Diablo FR Park. Multiple multiple times on the Phantom drop, and a few times on Road to Nowhere and just about everything else, and the frame is still In great shape and totally rideable.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Sloth - if any, what are the benefits of having the road cassette and road derailleur? Also, how did you go about stripping the frame and how long did it take etc...bike looks awesome! I really want to put these bad boys on mine http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...es/2005-Manitou-Dorado-DH-Suspension-Fork.htm


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

csermonet said:


> Sloth - if any, what are the benefits of having the road cassette and road derailleur? Also, how did you go about stripping the frame and how long did it take etc...bike looks awesome! I really want to put these bad boys on mine http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...es/2005-Manitou-Dorado-DH-Suspension-Fork.htm


Well the benefits are pretty simple... weight. Technically you can get just as light mountain components, but for weight to cost ratio road stuff is better. you've got a 200g ultegra der for $100 list or a 200g XTR for... more. Same idea with the cassette. Plus the fact that if it's truly a devoted downhill bike, you don't need as high a ranged cassette as most mountain stuff is.

And, for the paint stripper, there's a paint stripper you can get at home depot/similar stores. I used the spray on stuff rather than the brush on stuff. You just spray it on and let it sit. not for too long either, and you'll see the paint start to curl up. then if you have a pressure washer or just a garden hose with a sprayer most of the paint just flys right off with that.


----------



## discombob (Sep 17, 2007)

I didn't mean for it to come across as the Sunday is as good, but at around $1,000 to get into the sport it's a good value (if it is the R from 06 with the boxxer or the newest ones with 888).

There are many used Sundays around for about $2500, but that looked like a big number to me when I was first looking to get involved, too. After I fell head-over-heels (literally) for DH, then I wanted to get the best.

Sloth, yours is lookin' gooooooooooood :thumbsup:


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

I used to ride a kumicho type r. It was a pretty decent downhill ride and I put a lot of money into it. I never felt like it was holding me back till I was repeating sections at sugar mountain for the collegiate nationals with a friend. I got through one section so much easier with his demo than my yakuza. His just stuck to the ground. I ran the bike for a while with the stock swinger shock, then removed the spv from the shock. I feel the shock felt analogous to a dhx. Then I upgraded to a double barrel which was nice but I never felt like I had it set up quite right. It didn't feel as nice as others I've ridden.










I now ride a sunday, which I like a lot. It's very fast and corners well. It's not as smooth in a straight line as my friends v10, but that is expected. I run a pushed dhx on the sunday.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

haromtbr - Do you still have your Yakuza?

sloth - When you did the frame paint strip, did you remove the whole build kit to do it?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

also, what do you guys think of replacing the Boxxxer race's with a brand new 05 manitou dorado, made in 06..... LET ME KNOW!! if anyone wants to buy some boxxxer race's pm me an offer!


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

csermonet said:


> haromtbr - Do you still have your Yakuza?
> 
> sloth - When you did the frame paint strip, did you remove the whole build kit to do it?


Absolutely. Take EVERYTHING off. that **** is mad costic and if you get that in any of your sealed bearings or get a drop of it on anything that you don't want the paint stripped off of... you're not a happy person.

I seperated the swingarm and front triangle too. Did them one at a time and it made it easier to get in and around the tough spots.


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah man go for it. the parts on those bikes (especially the R) are prolly worth it alone.
but like everyone was saying the back end of those bikes are or become pretty flexy.

I worked at a shop for a summer that rented those as downhill bikes. We had about 6 of those swingarms sheer right off. you need to be careful and be a good single pivot rider and not to use the brakes over rough sections. but those things were pumbled by rental customers.


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

spxoo said:


> yeah man go for it. the parts on those bikes (especially the R) are prolly worth it alone.
> but like everyone was saying the back end of those bikes are or become pretty flexy.
> 
> I worked at a shop for a summer that rented those as downhill bikes. We had about 6 of those swingarms sheer right off. you need to be careful and be a good single pivot rider and not to use the brakes over rough sections. but those things were pumbled by rental customers.


It also helps if you Check your pivot bearing bolts before you ride.

It takes like 20 seconds. Just make sure they're tight before you go on a ride, I haven't had any problems with mine. At all. Except for them loosening up every once in a while but like I said just check them. They get beat and need replacing because people ride them with play in them.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

i gotcha, thanks for all the help! What do yall think of swapping the boxxer race to an 05ish dorado or shiver dc??


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

shiver is great


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

csermonet said:


> Sloth - if any, what are the benefits of having the road cassette and road derailleur? Also, how did you go about stripping the frame and how long did it take etc...bike looks awesome! I really want to put these bad boys on mine http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...es/2005-Manitou-Dorado-DH-Suspension-Fork.htm


That
Dorado has been eating at me to. I think it's just the mystic of owning a dorado that appeals to me


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I think I'd still take the boxxer race over a shiver or a old dorado.

The older dorado's had some issues with not falling apart. The shiver's are solid forks, but, I think the boxxer team is lighter isn't it?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Cabdoctor said:


> That
> Dorado has been eating at me to. I think it's just the mystic of owning a dorado that appeals to me


tell me about it, i have been envying those damn things since the first New World Disorder. And to have a brand spankin new one just gets me all aroused! haha


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

i do believe the boxxer teams are lighter, i think they also come with high and low speed compression and blackbox damping or something. anyways, i really would just like an inverted fork, always wanted one and i figure now would be a good time to try and find one


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

also, for those who didn't know i have purchased the bike. im still adding odds and ends to it to make it more preferable for me. pics will be posted in the next few days for those who would like to see it. does anybody know how many teeth come stock and on front chainring?


----------

